# How much extra for bullnose



## profinish (Oct 7, 2005)

How much extra do you guys charge for the bullnose corners and why? I was talking to another contractor that said he has to be paid for that was just curious thx for the info


----------



## joncan63935 (Sep 26, 2005)

merely speculating here, since I've never installed bullnose corner bead, but maybe the installation and/or finishing is more difficult or more time consuming.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Buck a foot, 1.25 afoot if they want square bottom adapters.


----------

